# Quick Question regarding the use of bases



## yukiyouko (Sep 20, 2012)

So, I am watching an artist on FA, and I saw they used the same base that I used for my avatar. [I freely admit I used a base to do my avatar..]

But I noticed all this particular artist's work is based on bases. She/he's trying to sell this art now, and I asked why they use bases, and they claim they don't use them they just draw using them for refs, but they're identical.

Should I try to convince them not to sell them? 

Isn't it usually against the base artists rules not to resell the art you make from their work?

For reference:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8876285/ < ---there art
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8876285/ < -- the avatar I made with the base

The actual base is on Deviantart...


----------



## Taralack (Sep 20, 2012)

Both links are the same. 

Some bases contain rules that allow others to sell adoptable using their bases. It all depends on whether this person is adhering to the various base creator's rules. 

And if they're claiming that the work is their own and they're just using it as a reference, then I'm not sure what good it will do to convince them otherwise. Chances are they'll just do it anyway. 

But if you do the proper legwork to prove that what they're doing is against the rules, and submit a ticket, their submissions may get removed or they may even get temp banned. If you want you could even note Arshes directly, she might be able to do something about it sooner.

PS. You might want to mention that its your FA avatar, not your forum avatar. I got a bit confused for a moment opening that link because it wasn't a pony. :V


----------



## RTDragon (Sep 20, 2012)

I would not be surprised if traced bases are showing up on this site considering DA is full of them. And that one is a trace.


----------



## Teal (Sep 20, 2012)

Can you link to the base on DA?

I think there was an Artists Beware post that had a situation like this. :/


----------



## yukiyouko (Sep 21, 2012)

http://imgur.com/VGsQw <-- for the record, that's my FA avatar. I just noticed that it's true, I double linked by accident!
http://fav.me/d4uzsgl <--- that's the link to the base..
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=manga&illust_id=20325233 <-- and that's the link that the original image is from.. So.. there's all the links, and I think that might be all i needed to do to prove that it's a copy job.. maybe I should send Arshes a note, but I want to make sure it's worth taking action over. For the record, i think 90% of that gallery, if not 100% is a copy job..


----------



## Taralack (Sep 21, 2012)

Ugh, even the base is traced off another piece of artwork, I don't even. 

As with regards to trying to sell it, I don't see any indication of her trying to sell art using that specific base. So unless some gullible fur decides to commission her, and then she uses the base without linking back to the original, I don't think we have much of a case here. I'm not sure what kind of a stance FA takes on tracing.

And yeah, I agree with you that most of the gallery is traced. (why are you watching this person again?) But unless you can find the original, overlay it and show that at least 80% of lines are identical, then there's not much you can do.


----------



## yukiyouko (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm a sucker for art raffles. =/ I actually got a piece from her/him, and even that was traced.. So.. needless to say, I was torn between being disappointed, and being glad I actually got free art =/. 

But.. on that note, I definitely could have done the process of taking a base and drawing it myself.. -le sigh- 

On a different note, the price guide that person posted actually does have a few people interested =/


----------



## Teal (Sep 21, 2012)

yukiyouko said:


> On a different note, the price guide that person posted actually does have a few people interested =/


 Hmmm, should we warn her?


----------



## RTDragon (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm not surprised the original is from pixiv. A lot of stuff get's stolen from there and posted on Deviantart.


----------



## Thaily (Sep 21, 2012)

And a lot of bases are based on anime traces.
Bases are fucking lame, period.

If you upload base work you need to cite the source.
Hopefully people will realize they can do lame base shit by themselves and not pay a nitwit for it.


----------



## RTDragon (Sep 21, 2012)

In fact she shouldn't be doing any commissions at all with traced base artwork. I see her DA account has faves of base artwork.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 21, 2012)

Thaily said:


> Hopefully people will realize they can do lame base shit by themselves and not pay a nitwit for it.



That requires effort though, and why go through all that effort when they can pay someone a pittance to produce a work of equal quality that they'd be capable of? :V


----------



## yukiyouko (Sep 21, 2012)

^ Exactly. Isn't it easier to use shit off google and dA then to actually do the work by yourself? Everybody knows that a true artist does as little work as possible. [joking!]
On another note, I think someone might have said something, there was a journal update about his/her sudden change of heart, and how they 'decided' not to use other people's art for reference, and do it on there own, despite the fact that 'it won't look the same, or nearly as good.' So.. I'm sure someone said something about it..


----------



## mapdark (Sep 21, 2012)

I love how you see the DEVOLUTION of the original  along the way.


----------



## yukiyouko (Sep 21, 2012)

I know, right? If that was an art, a lot more people would be pros. I like the original, actually. 

But I mean, as far as using bases go, it should look much better =/. It's not that hard to trace outlines. Kids can do it, I've seen a 3 year old copy an outline to near perfection, which says something..and not something good.

EDIT: May have given too much credit to this person, s/he has posted more art, and it still looks horribly traced..


----------



## Taralack (Sep 22, 2012)

Well at least she credited the base in her newest submission. That's a start I guess...


----------



## Zenia (Sep 22, 2012)

I made a comment on one of her submissions about how you aren't supposed to be awesome to start with and to not expect to be. You have to work to get good and that they should just keep practicing and getting feedback on their art. I hope it is something that helped them.


----------



## yukiyouko (Sep 22, 2012)

Why not? I know everyone giving me tips and feedback sure seem to be helping me out, so I'm sure s/he will appreciate the helpful words. 
Hell, if art was easy I wouldn't have spent the better part of 16 years realizing there's still problems with my art. =/ 

If someone does wake up one day magically perfect at art, please let me know how you did it.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 22, 2012)

yukiyouko said:


> Why not? I know everyone giving me tips and feedback sure seem to be helping me out, so I'm sure s/he will appreciate the helpful words.
> Hell, if art was easy I wouldn't have spent the better part of 16 years realizing there's still problems with my art. =/
> 
> If someone does wake up one day magically perfect at art, please let me know how you did it.



Unfortunately not everyone seems to think this way, and I find with tracers of this ilk, they tend to treat constructive criticism as "trolling". I can understand being upset at receiving unwanted critique, but just because someone is pointing out mistakes in your art doesn't make it trolling. It's just like how someone having a different opinion from you is not trolling.


----------



## yukiyouko (Sep 22, 2012)

Ahh, I understand that. I used to not like the criticism, the first time my mate critiqued my work, I thought he was picking on me, but I realized after awhile, he's only trying to help me out too, and since his art is way more awesome, I listen.

That's why I asked for criticism here too, I want to improve.

My thought on that is if you're going to trace, and expect great feedback, maybe you shouldn't be an artist after all. If you're not willing to develop your own artistic ability, then why would you bother trying to sell the rip offs.


----------

